
Booster Fuels, Which Fills Up Your Car While You’re Working, Raises $9M Series A - warrenmar
http://techcrunch.com/2016/01/28/booster-fuels-fills-up-your-car-while-youre-working-raises-9m-series-a-round/
======
vxxzy
I'm sure once the price of oil increases their margins will plummet and they
will suffer a grim fate.

